

Intercom for Stripe - patrickod
http://intercom.io/stripe-integration

======
eoghan
Eoghan McCabe here, CEO of Intercom. Happy to answer any questions you might
have. We're really excited to see what people do with this integration. It's
already quite deep, but we've got a few more interesting features on the way.

